# Just In Case You Forget What it Was About..



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Found these couple of interesting websites related to what we used to do in the engine room :-
For Steam men :-

http://www.hnsa.org/doc/merchant/engineering/index.htm

For Motor men:-

http://www.marinediesels.info/Basics/Basics_intro.htm

if you left sea some time ago it might help you explain to some numpty what you used to do.

Dave


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

any ideas why i cannot scroll down the pages of the motor site links


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Works for me cubpilot. click on the page ie 2 stroke engines and scroll down .

Cheers Derek


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Thats a couple of crackers (Thumb)


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Fascinating reading although it is some sixty years since I was in a Liberty engine room.The book had it been available to me would have probably saved some bilge diving to check what went where & why. KIWI


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting, very interesting, I always wondered how those other engineers with royal connections used that warm grey mist to get around.

Ian


----------



## waldziu (Jun 17, 2008)

Landi said:


> Thank you for posting, very interesting, I always wondered how those other engineers with royal connections used that warm grey mist to get around.
> 
> Ian




...........and now you know. (POP)

Sprayer puncher extrodenair.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Quite good links, interesting. 
Thanks
Malky


----------



## Winebuff (Jan 11, 2010)

Makes one realise how much I had forgotten, still got my old Reed textbooks in the loft. Just can not bring myself to toss them out. They cost a fortune when I bought them and now are as near as d..m it worthless.

Peter Smith
74-84


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Back in the days when the net was young

http://www.maritime.edu/index.cfm?pg=405

Massachusetts (USA) Maritime Academy had all of the hundreds of pages of required Navigation or Engineering instruction books online.

I just looked and if they are still there I cannot find them.

OTOH the above link is to their current school ship the Kennedy.

Built in 1967 converted 2002-2009 this Gross Registered Tons 13,886, 540 LOA 710 person capacity School Ship has a pair of D-type boilers and a DeLaval 15,500 HP steam turbine for a 20 knot sea speed.

Interesting to me is that there is one classroom for Deck Officers and four for Engineers.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

kewl dude said:


> Back in the days when the net was young
> 
> http://www.maritime.edu/index.cfm?pg=405
> 
> ...


20 knots is a bit fast for only 2500 tons of fuel, I wonder how the vaps are, with 700+ onboard the consumption is going to be high, on iced water alone!


----------



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

had a look at them two sites, be warned i noticed one of them was red flagged by mcafee. The diesel one


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't know why Mcafee flags it up, Norton says it's a safe site.

Dave


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Mcafee is a steam man...


----------

